# Anyone played Eternal Darkness?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been pretty sick latley so I decided to buy a cheap Gamecube or PS2 game for 5$ and I saw this one, Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Reqiuem. I just beat it yesterday, it was a weird game but as fun as hell. Anyone who owns a Gamecube this is a must buy since I got so ideas for next years haunt from it. If you own a Wii you can play it too but you need a gamecube controller.


----------



## Jadewik (Apr 10, 2009)

You've only beat it once? That game actually has 4 different endings. To get to the 4th, you have to have beat it the 3 other ways-- it all has to do with which rune your roman dude in the first chapter picks-- Red, Blue, Green. Green is the most difficult.

... don't ask me about game play... I just watch my husband play games. It works out that way-- I get the story. He gets to play. We're both happy. =)


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Jadewik said:


> You've only beat it once? That game actually has 4 different endings. To get to the 4th, you have to have beat it the 3 other ways-- it all has to do with which rune your roman dude in the first chapter picks-- Red, Blue, Green. Green is the most difficult.
> 
> ... don't ask me about game play... I just watch my husband play games. It works out that way-- I get the story. He gets to play. We're both happy. =)


I did it on blue if I remmeber correctly. I looked around and there are rumors of a sequel coming but all those rumors stopped when the developers most recent game "Too Human" sold horrible so they could close, preventing another one from coming out.


----------

